# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  6 Aniversrio do Restaurante O Cdea, Evento de aquariofilia 29 Julho

## Pedro Conceio

Ol amigos e companheiros,

No dia 29 de Julho o Restaurante O Cdea vai fazer um evento de comemorao do seu 6 aniversrio direccionado  aquariofilia, como forma de agradecimento a este grande hobbie pelo sucesso do restaurante.
Vai haver Almoo (e no s) palestras, workshops e muito mais!
Deixo de seguida algumas informaes, vdeo e fotos:





Informao de localizao

Fotos


Temos at s 20h do dia 28 para reservar os lugares.

----------


## Pedro Conceio

J reunimos algumas inscries por todos os canais de divulgao. Aproveito para deixar a lista em todos eles:

- Pedro Conceio;
- Brian+Andr+3;
- Csar Soares;
- Ricardo Pinto;
- Joo Tomas +1;
- Paulooliveira +1 e o puto;
- Carlos Mota;
- Marco Madeira:
- Ricardo Prata;
- Heitor Simes;
- Fernando Soares;
- Antonio Reis;
- Cristovo Margarido;
- Duarte Araujo+1;
- Artur Vasconselos;
- Paulo J. Oliveira (batalha);
- Carlos Basaloco;
- Paulo Serrano;
- Tiago Mata;
- Tiago Dias +1;
- Candido;
- Rui Silveira Nunes +1;
- Manuel Carvalho;
- Z Carlos;
- Luis Pereira;
- Bruno Pereira;
- Manuel Sousa;
- Pauloliveira (Marinha Grande);
- Hernni Esteves;
- Pedro Torres;
- Csar Silvrio;
- Helio Mendes;
- Sergio Lopes;
- Paulo Rego+2;
- Paulo Rino +4;
- Joaquim Silva;
- Paulo Rolim + esposa+4 filhos (2 crianas pequenas e 2 adolescentes);
- Joo Fortes;
- Rui Pinto;
- Joo Soares;
- Pedro Nuno Ferreira.

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Acrescenta mais dois, eu e a patroa

----------


## Pedro Conceio

> Acrescenta mais dois, eu e a patroa


Actualizado.

----------


## Pedro Conceio

Actualizado.

----------


## Pedro Conceio

Actualizado e relembro que temos at s 20h do dia 28 para fazer as reservar.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

1 troca de Frags (FRAG SWAP) em PORTUGAL, 29 de Julho, Restaurante Cdea

1 FRAG SWAP em PORTUGAL, 29 de Julho, Restaurante Cdea


Fig.1 Bay Area Reefers Frag Swap 


No prximo Domingo, 29 de Julho, ir ter lugar um encontro de aquariofilia, a propsito do 6 Aniversrio do Restaurante Cdea, em Leiria. Quem quiser inscrever-se no almoo, pode consultar este tpico 6 Aniversrio do Restaurante O Cdea, 29 Julho

A equipa do Recife.pt vai aproveitar este evento para realizar um teste, uma ideia antiga de vrios membros da equipa do Recife.pt. Paralelamente ao decorrer do evento, vamos realizar o 1 FRAG SWAP em PORTUGAL


Fig.2 Manhattan Reefs Fall Frag Swap 2011 

O que  um Frag Swap(Permuta de Frags)?

Um frag swap,  um encontro em que se promove a troca de frags entre aquariofilistas. Este tipo de encontros tem ganho muita popularidade nos EUA. Este evento  tambm uma ptima desculpa para fazer um encontro entre membros da comunidade, onde fisicamente se pode trocar ideias e experincia - facto que muito apreciamos, entre o seio da equipa do Recife.pt. Mais importante para alguns,  igualmente uma excelente oportunidade para "leiloar"/"comprar"/"trocar" frags a preos compatveis com a "Troika".


Como se vai realizar o 1 Frag Swap Portugus?


Neste teste que iremos realizar vamos disponibilizar, para leilo, 25 frags com uma qualidade notvel. Cada frag ter o preo base de licitao de 1€, com incrementos tambm de 1€. Como este evento ser um ensaio para futuros encontros, o lote de 25 frags foi oferecido pelo Fragrio do Norte. No futuro, se a ideia pegar, qualquer utilizador poder registar-se como "vendedor" e contribuir com frags para o "lote" que ir a leilo (e consequentemente ganhar alguns trocos com a venda de frags), desde que previamente sejam aceites pela organizao do Recife.pt. Desta vez, o dinheiro gerado por este leilo ser exclusivamente utilizado pelo Recife.pt na organizao e promoo de futuros encontros deste gnero.
Aproveitem porque ser uma excelente oportunidade para comprar frags a um preo muito simptico.
No local e aos participantes daremos mais informaes sobre como participar.

Fig.3 Manhattan Reefs Fall Frag Swap 2011 


Tambm estamos a estudar a hiptese de realizar uma verdadeira troca de frags, nos prximos encontros. Como se processaria? Cada pessoa leva 3 frags, sorteia-se uma ordem e o que estiver em nmero 1 escolhe o 1 frag, o nmero dois o 2 frag.. etc., etc.... at cada um ter 3 frags novamente.
Precisamos do vosso Feedback. 


Aqui podem ver alguns exemplos de como decorrem estes encontros:








Os organizadores agradecem ao Restaurante Cdea por promover a aquariofilia nacional e permitir realizar o Frag Swap.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

os frags a leilo ... boas peas pelo preo de 1€ cada (se no receberem mais licitaes  :Wink:  )

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

mais frags ...

----------


## Pedro Conceio

Lista actualizada.

----------


## Pedro Conceio

E j fecharam as inscries.

Neste fantstico evento vamos estar presentes para recordar velhos tempos e rever caras "velhas" e "novas".
Vamos ser 62 pessoas:

- Pedro Conceio;
- Brian+Andr+3;
- Csar Soares;
- Ricardo Pinto;
- Joo Tomas +1;
- Paulooliveira +1 e o puto;
- Carlos Mota;
- Marco Madeira:
- Ricardo Prata;
- Heitor Simes;
- Fernando Soares;
- Antonio Reis;
- Cristovo Margarido;
- Duarte Araujo+1;
- Artur Vasconselos;
- Paulo J. Oliveira (batalha);
- Carlos Basaloco;
- Paulo Serrano;
- Tiago Mata;
- Tiago Dias +1;
- Candido;
- Rui Silveira Nunes +1;
- Manuel Carvalho;
- Z Carlos;
- Luis Pereira;
- Bruno Pereira;
- Manuel Sousa;
- Pauloliveira (Marinha Grande);
- Hernni Esteves;
- Pedro Torres;
- Csar Silvrio;
- Helio Mendes;
- Sergio Lopes;
- Paulo Rego+2;
- Paulo Rino +4;
- Joaquim Silva;
- Paulo Rolim + esposa+4 filhos (2 crianas pequenas e 2 adolescentes);
- Joo Fortes;
- Rui Pinto;
- Joo Soares;
- Pedro Nuno Ferreira.

S tenho de dar os parabns ao Restaurante O Cdea pela oportunidade de reunir estes companheiros.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Foi um evento agradvel e  sempre bom voltar a encontrar amigos de longa data e tambm conhecer mais aficionados.

Algumas imagens das trs peas que arrematei e uma imagem, a Diaseris fragilis que recebi de prmio da TMC por ser o primeiro (e pelos vistos nico segundo me disse o Brian que testemunhou o momento em que a identifiquei), a ter identificado a espcie em causa ...    :Coradoeolhos: 

Diaseris fragilis, pea oferecida pela TMC para quem a identificasse e que identifiquei  :Coradoeolhos:   

Acanthastrea lordhowensis oferecida para leilo pelo meu amigo Carlos Mota que arrematei por 17 euros   :Coradoeolhos:  

Acanhtastrea lordhowhensis, Diaseris fragilis


Cycloseris ou Fungia oferecida para leilo pela TMC e que arrematei por 18 euros   :Coradoeolhos:  


Favites oferecida para leilo pelo meu amigo Csar Soares da Reeffresh e que arrematei por 15 euros  :Coradoeolhos: 

e havia mais peas bem interessantes que foram todas arrematadas e que presumo as imagens venham a ser aqui colocadas oportunamente. 

A palestra sobre a fotografia foi interessante e esclarecedora e tanto quanto sei ser disponibilizada oportunamente.

----------


## Pedro Conceio

Depois de adormecer enquanto as fotos carregavam para a net, aqui deixo as 94 fotos do evento:
































































































E deixo tambm o link da palestra:
http://www.authorstream.com/Presenta...aqu-rios-2012/

Abrao a todos!

----------


## Pedro Conceio

E o prometido vdeo em 1080p:

----------

